
Show HN: “Riots” - marvindanig
https://bubbl.in/book/fisheye-placebo-introduction-by-wenqing-yan/18
======
marvindanig
Heya!

Introducing a webcomics Fisheye Placebo -- a story about our modern day
anguish over surveillance and Government overreach!

If any of you are interested, here is its sourcecode and how I made it:

[https://github.com/marvindanig/fisheye-placebo-
intro](https://github.com/marvindanig/fisheye-placebo-intro)

